# Ugly Betty actor beheads mother



## Indagator (Nov 24, 2010)

> *'Ugly Betty' actor arrested for slicing off mother's head*
> 
> 
> November 24, 2010, 2:37 pmTMZ
> ...


 
Hmmm... hopefully more light is shed on this case soon. If any of you out there come across updates, please post them.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 24, 2010)

Indagator said:


> *
> 
> Hmmm... hopefully more light is shed on this case soon. If any of you out there come across updates, please post them.*


*


Yup, yup.

The NY Daily News is reporting it as a Masonic sword, though. All the light that's been shed shows that he's definitely gone down the road and around the corner where the busses don't go anymore.*


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, this should get the Masonic conspiracy theorists in a tizzy again.  Where's our resident conspiracy theorist?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Where's our resident conspiracy theorist?


 
You mean there is ONLY 1 :xtrmshock

  :hmm: last time I counted in the study I counted at least 3


----------



## Omar B (Nov 24, 2010)

It's pretty sad.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well show business is known for making people lose their heads! Perhaps the son thought he was playing a Tudor.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 24, 2010)

The drummer for Derick and the Dominos did something quite similar.
Sean


----------

